# Hello everyone



## mark222 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello,

I am mark, I'm 14 years old and I come from Holland.

I had a Phyllocrania paradoxa, now I want to start again with mantids, my other Insects are: Extasoma tiaratum's ,criket's and grasshoppers, the grasshoppers and the Crickets are to feed to my leopardgecko's.

sorry, if it is bad ENglish


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Mark.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello Mark, and welcome to the forum. Nice to have you here.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## ismart (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum in outer space! from OHIO!


----------

